# Tank for a betta



## stephend92 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a betta in my tropical tank although im thinking of housing him in his own tank. I saw a tank called a 'Betta Cube' it is a 7 litre tank and has a heater, filter etc all with it but im certain 7 litres is far too small for him?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

7 liters is fine as long as _you_ take care of it well enough for him. For the 2 gallon tank you'd have to do twice weekly water changes, one at 50% and one at 100% or just do two 100% if it's easier for you. While yes, .5 is too small for a Betta to _live_ in, it's about what you want to do and what you want to keep up with. Each each have our personal minimums, mine is 3 gallons just because I do enjoy watching my Betta's swim all around and check out all the little places I've made for them with my plants and all.

So it's up to you, any tank under 5 gallons needs at least twice weekly changes, more if it doesn't have a filter but I see you said this one came with it. But he can live in there perfectly fine as long as you keep up with the maintenance and give him some entertainment. Betta's love human interaction so just sit there with them a few minutes a day and play and he'll be happier than a goat in a meadow!


----------



## stephend92 (Jun 18, 2013)

well i was looking around and found a few other ones but need a good filter and heater as one has none and the other has a cheap filter but im liking the betta cube and its a good price for what you get with it


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

What's the price if I may?

Try looking around on craigslist (if your in the usa), there's almost always someone getting rid of their fish stuff and used tanks are just as good as new ones and probably better because they don't cost as much! haha but if you really want to new one then by all means, go for it ;-)


----------



## stephend92 (Jun 18, 2013)

its £40 for the wee betta cube though i just saw a 13 litre nano cube and a 19 litre also which is around the same price and has the same stuff with it


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey if you can get bigger for the same or similar price, why not? It'd give your little one more room to wander around so he might be happier even  plus for me, it'd mean more plants and I LOVE plants lol and driftwood, always have to have a nice piece of driftwood...sorry, babbling!


----------



## stephend92 (Jun 18, 2013)

yea i want a nice setup for him to be comfortable, he seems to like being inside the ship in my tank. must be the darkness and safety aspect of it for him. Plus if i have him in his own space i can get a nice community tank going in my big tank.. not many fish mix with bettas lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Right  I'm sure the community is going to be super great!

Yep, Betta's like a lot of cover, it's not so much the size of the tank that bothers them, it's the open spaces. If you think about it, they come from Rice paddies in Thailand and it's literally all plants! So very little open space for them so they inherently are afraid of big open spaces, so even if the small tank is bare, it can still freak them out, you see? That's why I like planted tank, gives a great nature feel, helps maintain great water quality and gives my little boys and girls something to explore all day long and they do! It's really great to watch them when they are so content and not afraid :-D


----------



## stephend92 (Jun 18, 2013)

hopefully, just need to get an idea of what fish to fill it with and maybe a centre piece fish! 

yea i thought that so il get him alot of cover and plants to make him comfortable and a happy little betta !


----------

